# Best Glass Cleaner?



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Evening all, i use AG fast glass currently, but not very happy with the smears it leaves after buffing off, always seems i have missed a bit, any help on what im doing wrong, or what are good glass cleaners out there,
Help Much Appreciated, Many Thanks.


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

I use the Kleers glass stuff with their cloth - very impressed


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

CarPro Eraser is brilliant at glass cleaning and is perfect before application of your Window LSP.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i'll keep it short and sweet IPA :thumb:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

suspal said:


> i'll keep it short and sweet IPA :thumb:


IPA at 40% dilution works perfectly for me too. Tints included


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Try polishing your glass once a month then carry on using fast glass. I bet you have no further problems. 

If you really don't get on with it try dodo's clearly menthol, I use this and never have smearing problems.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

danb85 said:


> I use the Kleers glass stuff with their cloth - very impressed


Thanks where am i able to get this from :speechles


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Crystal Green :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Use AG Glass Polish first then use the fast glass.Theres a few good about though.3M Glass Cleaner's one of the best i've used


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Use AG Glass Polish first then use the fast glass.Theres a few good about though.3M Glass Cleaner's one of the best i've used


+1 on AG glass polish, never seen the need to use fast glass after though gazza or is that just a preference thing?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Dodo juice clearly menthol is fantastic

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

I use AG fast glass and find it very good. I dont spray much on and it does a really good job. Ive got AG glass polish but havent even used it yet.


----------



## Mat1984 (Oct 27, 2012)

AF crystal glass


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I use showroom fx glass cleaner from wax attack. Still not found anything as good. Failing that 3m do a foaming one which is uber easy to use


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

AF cystal is my fave to date, never left any streaks. Key is to use one cloth for applying and 1-2 clean ones for removing/buffing, this way you shouldnt get any steaks with any decent glass cleaner


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

rayner said:


> +1 on AG glass polish, never seen the need to use fast glass after though gazza or is that just a preference thing?


I just find it's more effective after the polish than just using it on it's own rayner mate


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

AG glass polish for me


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Clearly menthol is great stuff!!

Although an IPA wipe over sounds a good idea!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

3m aerosol once the glass has had a good clay and polish


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

suspal said:


> i'll keep it short and sweet IPA :thumb:


And basically what manufacturers are bending you over on price for. Buy it at 99% strength and dilute as required with pure water.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I guess a decent alcohol % percentage means it'll evaporate rather than leave smears :dunno:


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Autobrite Crystal Glass Cleaner is awesome, as is Aldi's own window cleaner!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Another vote for dodo's offering.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Auto-Finesse Crystal or Dodo-Juice Clearly Menthol are my current picks...

Steampunk


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Meg's D120.


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Asda do there own glass cleaner and its brilliant!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

bigmc said:


> And basically what manufacturers are bending you over on price for. Buy it at 99% strength and dilute as required with pure water.


don't know what you mean by that gay question :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

I usually use dodo juice clearly menthol myself good drop of stuff, however when I washed car at the weekend I used rain-x glass cleaner really impressed condensation just runs off first thing in the morning. Works well in down pours also.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Grease Lightning is the best I have ever used.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

bigmc said:


> And basically what manufacturers are bending you over on price for. Buy it at 99% strength and dilute as required with pure water.


Heresy !, How dare you suggest manufactures are doing people over by repackaging cheap ingredients in a fancy bottle.

Blasphemous talk, wash your mouth out with IPA :lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I tried many brands of glass cleaners,
Lusso glass polish[its a cleaner] is the very best by far,
permanon glass cleaner is very very good also.
you wont be sorry trying either.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I really love the results I have got from AG glass polish!


----------



## Kleers-Caroline (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.kleers.com/product.php?xProd=6&xSec=1  Any Q's hop over to our manufacturers section :thumb:



Andrew Goacher said:


> Thanks where am i able to get this from :speechles


----------



## sxi tez (Jan 29, 2012)

i use autosmart glass glow,perfect finish everytime!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

AF Crystal and Espuma Crystal Green glass cleaner are my 2 fave's glass cleaners :thumb:

Used to use AG Fast Glass, but these 2 blow that outta the water :thumb:


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

Just changed from AG Glass cleaner to CG streak free window clean today. Not changed my method, just product and found it much better. Cannot fault other AG products though.


----------



## jimmy1989 (May 25, 2011)

I use an e-cloth and water, has worked great for me!


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Has anyone tried the 3m stuff. Just got some as they had it well cheap at 3m direct


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

shaqs77 said:


> Has anyone tried the 3m stuff. Just got some as they had it well cheap at 3m direct


Personal no, but its highly regarded as a VERY good product.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Maxolen Glass Cleaner for me followed closely by Meguiars Glass Cleaner


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Maxolen Glass Cleaner for me followed closely by Meguiars Glass Cleaner


Love the grape smell of Meg's.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Autobrites Crystal for everyday glass cleaning but if the windows are really mucky a go with Autobrites Clearvue Glass Polish will sort it. These products are made for the job and do the job with ease and dont hammer the Wallet


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Got a few in my armoury

Autosmart Glass Clear
Espuma Crystal Green
Autoglym Fast Glass
Autobrite Crystal
Autofinesse Crystal

All great products :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I love my Autoglym products only having recently progressed to 20/20 AS Crystal Glass, I also have some 3M. Perhaps put less Ag on, the key is perhaps not to miss any irrespective of what you use.

Good luck, John Tht.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Meguiars NXT glass cleaner:thumb:


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

shaqs77 said:


> Has anyone tried the 3m stuff. Just got some as they had it well cheap at 3m direct


+1 for the 3m awesome glass cleaner


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Af crystal or 3M glass cleaner for me.


----------



## neenaw (Apr 12, 2012)

SNH polish for me


----------

